# 5lbs 2oz public lake



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

5lbs 2oz caught in 20ft-deep cranking, south central public lake.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Lovin' it man. Biggun'.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice catch on the deep crank! Congrats!!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice one....


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice one...congrats!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job crankin deeeep! I will be quite the happy camper the day I get a 5 lb largemouth out of a public reservoir in Ohio!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Big bass in public water? My hat's off to you lang99. --Tim


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Deep cranking is the hardest way to catch bass imo. Very impressive!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats a good un! Nice job!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## BigRed89 (Jul 22, 2012)

huge for ohio...


----------

